# stihl 661 large bar info???



## waterweasle (Sep 25, 2017)

hey guys, new guy here hoping someone might be able to give me advice, I have a new 661 that ive been running on my 30inch alsaka mill, I have an option at a larger tree truck I would like to cut, its 37' across I have no problem upgrading to a larger mill, 48". but stihl only lists the 661 with a 36in bar, I need bigger and would like to stick with the 3/8 gauge, anyone know if a bar like this exists?

thanks in advance


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 25, 2017)

You should be able to find a 42" bar with a 3/8 tip. Otherwise, you'll have to swap tips. Also, 3/8 is the pitch, not the gauge. Regarding gauge, you'll probably be stuck with .063 gauge in a bar that long. It's a better gauge for that application anyway, and if you ever want to run .404 pitch, you'll need that gauge anyway.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 25, 2017)

If you need to go bigger than that, you're gonna run out of oiler capacity. It might be possible with an auxillary oiler, but you're gonna run into power issues at some point also.


----------



## waterweasle (Sep 25, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> You should be able to find a 42" bar with a 3/8 tip. Otherwise, you'll have to swap tips. Also, 3/8 is the pitch, not the gauge. Regarding gauge, you'll probably be stuck with .063 gauge in a bar that long. It's a better gauge for that application anyway, and if you ever want to run .404 pitch, you'll need that gauge anyway.


Yeah I'm still new to all the numbers. Any brand bars you could recommend? This is going to be used for cross cutting not ripping


----------



## waterweasle (Sep 25, 2017)

waterweasle said:


> Yeah I'm still new to all the numbers. Any brand bars you could recommend? This is going to be used for cross cutting not ripping


The stump is just over 37"wide, I won't be using the large Bar often. Just for when something interesting shows up


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 25, 2017)

waterweasle said:


> Yeah I'm still new to all the numbers. Any brand bars you could recommend? This is going to be used for cross cutting not ripping



Stihl ES bars are good. The tsumara bars are very good also. Cannon is the best for solid bars (versus reduced weight), but they come with a matching price tag. Oregon and Forester are gonna be the cheapest options. Oregon is the better of the two, but also pricier. 

There isn't much you can't cut with a 36" bar, but it's good to be prepared I suppose. A 36" is relatively manageable also, compared to longer bars.


----------



## waterweasle (Sep 25, 2017)

i can't get past the 37" width even with a 36"bar. Seeing as you lose some width do to the. Mill mounts, Unless I'm not looking at something correctly


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 25, 2017)

waterweasle said:


> i can't get past the 37" width even with a 36"bar. Seeing as you lose some width do to the. Mill mounts, Unless I'm not looking at something correctly



Sorry, you had me confused when you said it'd be used for cross cutting, not ripping. Cross cutting is cutting like you buck wood for firewood, or cutting a board shorter. Milling is not cross cutting.


----------



## waterweasle (Sep 25, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Sorry, you had me confused when you said it'd be used for cross cutting, not ripping. Cross cutting is cutting like you buck wood for firewood, or cutting a board shorter. Milling is not cross cutting.



Right I'm wanting to cut large cookies from the tree truck using the mill to get parallel cookies, its roughly oval with 37" being the narrowest, so I need a bar big enough to clear that while mounted in the mill, Hope that clears it up


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 25, 2017)

waterweasle said:


> Right I'm wanting to cut large cookies from the tree truck using the mill to get parallel cookies, its roughly oval with 37" being the narrowest, so I need a bar big enough to clear that while mounted in the mill, Hope that clears it up



Interesting. Do you need them to be so precise that you can't achieve that with a freehand cut?


----------



## waterweasle (Sep 25, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Interesting. Do you need them to be so precise that you can't achieve that with a freehand cut?



Would be easier to use the mill, rather than screwing it up, as I would eventually do. Lol


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 25, 2017)

Wait for SeMoTony to see this, he has used some bigger bars on smaller saws. Since I collect bigger saws I call anything under a 100CC's smaller, 100CC's to 150CC's regular, and over 150 Bigger, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh, welcome, Joe.


----------



## Brian72 (Sep 25, 2017)

One thing to watch is making sure the mounts are the same. My buddy gave me a 42" .404 bar to try but it doesn't mount on my 661. Many of the longer bars are made for the biggest stihls which are a different mount. If you have a good saw shop I'd check with them or even some of the site sponsors here. To get a 37" cut, you'll probably need at least a 42" bar and definitely an auxiliary oiler.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterweasle (Sep 25, 2017)

Brian72 said:


> One thing to watch is making sure the mounts are the same. My buddy gave me a 42" .404 bar to try but it doesn't mount on my 661. Many of the longer bars are made for the biggest stihls which are a different mount. If you have a good saw shop I'd check with them or even some of the site sponsors here. To get a 37" cut, you'll probably need at least a 42" bar and definitely an auxiliary oiler.
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


 Visited the dealer where I bought my saw, any bar he saw that was bigger than 36. Was for the 880. At a .404. And said I would also have to change the sprocket and clutch. IF that was even possible...............I'd rather stay with the 3/8. 0.50 as that's what I'm running when using it to rip slabs...............just can't find a bar that meets those specs


----------



## Brian72 (Sep 25, 2017)

waterweasle said:


> Visited the dealer where I bought my saw, any bar he saw that was bigger than 36. Was for the 880. At a .404. And said I would also have to change the sprocket and clutch. IF that was even possible...............I'd rather stay with the 3/8. 0.50 as that's what I'm running when using it to rip slabs...............just can't find a bar that meets those specs


You're probably gonna have to look at other brands. Try looking for a local logging supply company near you. I'm not trying to be a smarta## but most dealers don't deal much with the heavy timber stuff. Not saying they're a bad dealer, just not their expertise. I'm sure somebody makes them.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterweasle (Sep 25, 2017)

Brian72 said:


> You're probably gonna have to look at other brands. Try looking for a local logging supply company near you. I'm not trying to be a smarta## but most dealers don't deal much with the heavy timber stuff. Not saying they're a bad dealer, just not their expertise. I'm sure somebody makes them.
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk



And that's why I'm here, Lol not much large logging places near where I live. Heheh


----------



## Brian72 (Sep 25, 2017)

Granberg makes a 44" double-ended bar. It lists for $330. You'll need to buy the helper handle to run it or run dual powerheads. They make bigger too.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## JTM (Sep 26, 2017)

Madsens has Oregon 42", 3/8, .05 for that saw.


----------



## waterweasle (Sep 26, 2017)

Brian72 said:


> Granberg makes a 44" double-ended bar. It lists for $330. You'll need to buy the helper handle to run it or run dual powerheads. They make bigger too.
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


Yeah saw those in action on YouTube, pretty cool, But a little more than I want to spend at the moment, Trying spend as little as possible for this one job, until I can save for bigger things..............before this stumps gets trashed


----------



## Brian72 (Sep 26, 2017)

waterweasle said:


> Yeah saw those in action on YouTube, pretty cool, But a little more than I want to spend at the moment, Trying spend as little as possible for this one job, until I can save for bigger things..............before this stumps gets trashed


Did you get the PM I sent you?

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterweasle (Sep 26, 2017)

Brian72 said:


> Did you get the PM I sent you?
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


Yes thank you, I emailed them.


----------



## Brian72 (Sep 26, 2017)

Good. Also check Madsens as JTM recommended.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## htetreau (Sep 26, 2017)

Welcome to the site Joe!
Before spending the money on larger equipment, can you try free-handing the crosscut to inspect the results, perhaps just a thin sliced cookie?

The reason I'm suggesting is that I've had surprisingly good results "cookie-ing" maple stumps up to 48" diameter using a 28" Stihl ES bar (3/8" pitch, 0.050 guage). I was surprised at how flat (planar) the initial cut was - not wavy at all. Then, the successive cuts were not only just as flat, but also remarkably parallel to the first surface - like within 1/4" parallelism over ~48" diameter.

My recommendation would be to start with a sharp chain, making your initial cut while paying careful attention to its orientation (make sure the bar is in the plane you want your surface). Cut as much as you can from that initial position by rotating the bar into the cut utilizing the bucking spikes. Before the bar begins to exit the stump, reposition the powerhead without removing the bar from the kerf - the kerf will be your guide to align the next 'bite' the bar & chain take. Wedges can reduce unwanted gouges from the non-cutting side of the bar. Continue repositioning the powerhead keeping the bar in the kerf until you can sever through the whole stump.

Stay safe, good luck &keep us posted!


----------



## gemniii (Sep 26, 2017)

I bought my long Oregon bar from Bailey's back in about 2010. Have you checked there?


----------



## waterweasle (Sep 26, 2017)

Baileys seems to carry just 0.63 gauge, madsens, Same thing. 0.63, called oregon direct, they don't make one.........uggghhhh


----------



## Brian72 (Sep 26, 2017)

gemniii said:


> I bought my long Oregon bar from Bailey's back in about 2010. Have you checked there?


Very good advice.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian72 (Sep 26, 2017)

waterweasle said:


> Baileys seems to carry just 0.63 gauge, massena. Same thing. 0.63, called oregon direct, they don't make one.........uggghhhh


The .63 gauge would actually be better for a longer bar. It'll oil better.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterweasle (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm trying to change as little as possible, woildntni have to swap sprockets then


----------



## Brian72 (Sep 26, 2017)

waterweasle said:


> I'm trying to change as little as possible, woildntni have to swap sprockets then


I'm not sure if you have to. Still same pitch just different gauge but I'm not sure. I wish I ordered mine with the .63 for better oiling. I think swapping sprockets is fairly cheap but again, not positive.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 26, 2017)

waterweasle said:


> I'm trying to change as little as possible, woildntni have to swap sprockets then



You don't need to swap sprockets to change gauges. Only when you change pitch. The disadvantage of having bars in multiple gauges is that you can't buy a reel of chain and make loops for all your bars. Also, say you hit some metal with your big loop and took out some cutters. If had a shorter bar in the same pitch and gauge, you could salvage a short loop out of the bigger loop. But .063 oils better, and if you're trying to run a 42" on a 661, you're gonna want all the oiling advantages you can get.


----------



## Brian72 (Sep 26, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> You don't need to swap sprockets to change gauges. Only when you change pitch. The disadvantage of having bars in multiple gauges is that you can't buy a reel of chain and make loops for all your bars. Also, say you hit some metal with your big loop and took out some cutters. If had a shorter bar in the same pitch and gauge, you could salvage a short loop out of the bigger loop. But .063 oils better, and if you're trying to run a 42" on a 661, you're gonna want all the oiling advantages you can get.


Thanks for that info. Appreciate it.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterweasle (Sep 26, 2017)

So I can run a 0.63 bar and 0.63 chain on the sprocket i have now?!?! Problem solved!!!!! My brain hurts now, Thanks for the education, actually learned a bunch, Thanks guys


----------



## Skeans (Sep 26, 2017)

waterweasle said:


> So I can run a 0.63 bar and 0.63 chain on the sprocket i have now?!?! Problem solved!!!!! My brain hurts now, Thanks for the education, actually learned a bunch, Thanks guys


For a 42"+ bar I wouldn't buy anything else but a Cannon we run them on 390's from time to time and they oil just fine for falling as well as bucking timber. 36" shouldn't be an issue, now to the sprocket all 3/8's chain runs the same sprocket the difference is hub size then .404 is the other sprocket. Most bucking I do even in big wood 36" up we do with a 32" bar we will start on top or bottom then saw in the compression side then back to the other to release with no pull and most time now wave or difference in cut.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## waterweasle (Sep 26, 2017)

Skeans said:


> For a 42"+ bar I wouldn't buy anything else but a Cannon we run them on 390's from time to time and they oil just fine for falling as well as bucking timber. 36" shouldn't be an issue, now to the sprocket all 3/8's chain runs the same sprocket the difference is hub size then .404 is the other sprocket. Most bucking I do even in big wood 36" up we do with a 32" bar we will start on top or bottom then saw in the compression side then back to the other to release with no pull and most time now wave or difference in cut.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm only using this bar/chain for one project at the moment, to cut a large stumps into cookies. Hopefully about 8-10 cuts total, then I'll be back to using my smaller bar for milling


----------



## Skeans (Sep 26, 2017)

waterweasle said:


> I'm only using this bar/chain for one project at the moment, to cut a large stumps into cookies. Hopefully about 8-10 cuts total, then I'll be back to using my smaller bar for milling


I know how that goes I've had to drop 400 on a bar and chain for a single job before just part of life.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Grande Dog (Sep 26, 2017)

Howdy,
We just got our narrow kerf GB bars in and I'm going to be running low introductory pricing for a while on the initial shipment. Long story short, I have a 42" bar that bolt right to your saw and is set with a tip for Lo Pro chain only at $55.82. They're probably going to retail at $85-$90 for this size bar but, I'm going to let this first batch of Lo Pro milling bars go for close to cost. Mostly to see what kind of interest there is, and possibly some feedback on performance. We have rims ($6.60) to convert a standard spline drum to drive Lo Pro / Picco chain, and of course plenty of chain. I brought in 20"($42.28), 24"($45.36), 30"($48.44, 36"($52.12), and 42"($55.82). We're working now on getting to our website. The Narrow Kerf Mill kits are giving us some issues but, we'll get it.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## Brian72 (Sep 26, 2017)

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy,
> We just got our narrow kerf GB bars in and I'm going to be running low introductory pricing for a while on the initial shipment. Long story short, I have a 42" bar that bolt right to your saw and is set with a tip for Lo Pro chain only at $55.82. They're probably going to retail at $85-$90 for this size bar but, I'm going to let this first batch of Lo Pro milling bars go for close to cost. Mostly to see what kind of interest there is, and possibly some feedback on performance. We have rims ($6.60) to convert a standard spline drum to drive Lo Pro / Picco chain, and of course plenty of chain. I brought in 20"($42.28), 24"($45.36), 30"($48.44, 36"($52.12), and 42"($55.82). We're working now on getting to our website. The Narrow Kerf Mill kits are giving us some issues but, we'll get it.
> Regards
> Gregg


That's a heck of a bargain Gregg. I'm not being rude but I've heard the lo pro chain isn't recommended for the more powerful saws. Am I wrong? I'm only asking because at that price, I'm definitely interested in a longer bar. I also have a 661 and the longest bar I have is 36". Thanks


Grande Dog said:


> Howdy,
> We just got our narrow kerf GB bars in and I'm going to be running low introductory pricing for a while on the initial shipment. Long story short, I have a 42" bar that bolt right to your saw and is set with a tip for Lo Pro chain only at $55.82. They're probably going to retail at $85-$90 for this size bar but, I'm going to let this first batch of Lo Pro milling bars go for close to cost. Mostly to see what kind of interest there is, and possibly some feedback on performance. We have rims ($6.60) to convert a standard spline drum to drive Lo Pro / Picco chain, and of course plenty of chain. I brought in 20"($42.28), 24"($45.36), 30"($48.44, 36"($52.12), and 42"($55.82). We're working now on getting to our website. The Narrow Kerf Mill kits are giving us some issues but, we'll get it.
> Regards
> Gregg




Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterweasle (Sep 26, 2017)

lol I'm barely hanging in with the questions I was asking, and you toss in Lipton thisband that.........lol. Don't make my head explode


----------



## Grande Dog (Sep 26, 2017)

Howdy,
There are folks using Lo Pro on the Logosol mills ripping with no issues. The 45 degree cookie (not to be confused with refrigerator cookies) is the toughest cut to make because of grain orientation. I would say chain like the 63PMX would be removing a third less wood from the kerf as a full size 3/8 chain. Right away you're looking at a lot less resistance to the power.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## Brian72 (Sep 26, 2017)

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy,
> There are folks using Lo Pro on the Logosol mills ripping with no issues. The 45 degree cookie (not to be confused with refrigerator cookies) is the toughest cut to make because of grain orientation. I would say chain like the 63PMX would be removing a third less wood from the kerf as a full size 3/8 chain. Right away you're looking at a lot less resistance to the power.
> Regards
> Gregg


Thanks for the reply Gregg. I was under the impression that the chains were just weaker and prone to breaking on larger saws simply because they weren't designed for that much power. Do you have these products listed on your website?

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## 300zx_tt (Sep 26, 2017)

Just buy an Oregon, I mill with mine. Works fine. No need for a bar that costs $400. Picked this bar up for $90 at my local stihl dealer.


----------



## mortenh (Sep 27, 2017)

Here is the setup I have used for cutting cookies (large walnut).
MS660 with 42" Oregon bar, 3/8" pitch 0.063" gauge.

Ladder used for first cut, only. Subsequent cuts made directly on previous cut surface.


----------



## waterweasle (Sep 27, 2017)

Exactly what I'm planning with this.


----------



## Grande Dog (Sep 27, 2017)

Howdy,
We're working on getting it to the website. I was just out in the warehouse checking the tips. It looks easy enough to put the tip on for full size 3/8 chain and allow you to run .050 gauge. Currently the tip for full size 3/8 is a little wider than the bar nose and would need slight blending.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## Runknpap (Sep 28, 2017)

I was in the same boat here in. I bought the Oregon 42 inch bar 3/8 pitch for my 660 works like a champ just keep them blades Sharp


----------



## scheffa (Oct 1, 2017)

I run a 42" gb bar on my 660 for milling and cross cutting all the time, still pulls it with plenty of power and no problems with oiling so far


----------



## JTM (Oct 1, 2017)

42" Oregon on my 660 and skip chain. Oils and pulls well and not that bad to handle.


----------



## waterweasle (Oct 4, 2017)

Just got my new bar and chain in he mail, all I could do was laugh when I pulled the bar outta its sleeve, what the hell did I get myself into. Lol. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## 661Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

waterweasle said:


> Just got my new bar and chain in he mail, all I could do was laugh when I pulled the bar outta its sleeve, what the hell did I get myself into. Lol. Thanks for the help guys


Have pics of the setup and the cookies your makeing?


----------



## waterweasle (Oct 26, 2017)

661Joe said:


> Have pics of the setup and the cookies your makeing?



I’m just running a Alaska mill, I went to cut the cookies, And apparently Mismeasured and still came up short on being able to cut them, My next step would be probably a 50” bar. Which I priced out at cannon and can’t swing the money for thier bar, so I pretty much gave up this is what I was trying to cut


----------



## 661Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Free hand it that's a sweet stump


----------



## waterweasle (Oct 26, 2017)

661Joe said:


> Free hand it that's a sweet stump


Lol I don’t trust myself near enough to freehand it without it being really lopsided, I think they are tearing the stump out soon anyways


----------



## 661Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

waterweasle said:


> Lol I don’t trust myself near enough to freehand it without it being really lopsided, I think they are tearing the stump out soon anyways


Then what does it matter? If you mess up then you mess up its really not hard to cut a damn near perfect slab free hand


----------



## 661Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Itd be a shame to not even try


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 26, 2017)

waterweasle said:


> View attachment 608969
> 
> 
> I’m just running a Alaska mill, I went to cut the cookies, And apparently Mismeasured and still came up short on being able to cut them, My next step would be probably a 50” bar. Which I priced out at cannon and can’t swing the money for thier bar, so I pretty much gave up this is what I was trying to cut


I cut a maple schoolmarm stump like that once ,it stayed together at first ,but it split as it dried later and came apart ,i went about 4 inch thick with the cut ,maybe there is something can pour in the cracks to hold it together ?,if have a 42 inch bar and a 36 inch mill ,if go slow may be able to take the end of the mill off at the bar tip to get full use of the bar ,I clamped this setup to my 441 because my 660 was on the other mill to try ,it cut fine with .404 skip square chain ,so the 661 should be fine i would think ,the .404 oils the longer bars a lot better than 3/8 I get by with just the oiler on the saw ,if the bar tip starts making steam ,just pour a little oil out of the jug on it once in a while ,works fine .

Cannon 41 inch bar with 36 inch mill setup , .404 chain


----------



## SeMoTony (Oct 26, 2017)

waterweasle said:


> Lol I don’t trust myself near enough to freehand it without it being really lopsided, I think they are tearing the stump out soon anyways


I'd free hand the stump low & take it away. As often as I may need a 6 ft. bar I ordered one thru Amazon it is a Forester which seems stiff enough to use all the long pieces for the Alaskan to guide.
Avatar shows last cut that could be made with a 60" cannon bar. If the 72" bar was in my hands the next slice wood have been 7' to8' long and much more valuable!! The root buttresses stretched that far parralel with the concrete porch
IME the two cannon bars each took several months after order to recieve. The order thru Amazon can be a day or two if you desire.
Enjoy, stay safe


----------



## waterweasle (Oct 26, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> I'd free hand the stump low & take it away. As often as I may need a 6 ft. bar I ordered one thru Amazon it is a Forester which seems stiff enough to use all the long pieces for the Alaskan to guide.
> Avatar shows last cut that could be made with a 60" cannon bar. If the 72" bar was in my hands the next slice wood have been 7' to8' long and much more valuable!! The root buttresses stretched that far parralel with the concrete porch
> IME the two cannon bars each took several months after order to recieve. The order thru Amazon can be a day or two if you desire.
> Enjoy, stay safe



Just like my search for the 42. I couldn’t get anywhere until the guys here pointed me in the right direction, I got cannon on the phone and got good info quickly, just the $380 kinda kills it for me, Searched forester bars site can’t find anything there either, got an email out to them them


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 26, 2017)

Send @redbull660 a pm ,he may have a lightly used test bar ,i got my cannon from him


----------



## redbull660 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------

